# Im Schlatschrank zur Steckdose mit Leitung



## maxi (28 Dezember 2008)

Habe etwas gesehen.

In den Schaltschrank sind wie gewohnt Kelmmen für die Zuleitung.
Davon gehen Leitungen zum Hauptschalter.
Nun geht da parallel ein Oranges 3x1,5mm^2 Kabel zu der Schaltschranksteckdose.

Das habe ich so noch nie gesehen und gibt mir wirder ein grosses Grübeln.

In der VDE steht natürlich die einzelnen Adern müssen Orange sein.
Wenn keine Hautsicherung des Schaltschranks, dann muss der Abgang zur Steckdose Kurzschlussfest oder um eine Stufe kleienr als die höchst möglich anschlissbare Zuleitung.

Schönner Spass wieder :O)


----------



## jabba (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo maxi,

die Leitungen vor dem Hauptschalter müßen getrennt und deutlich erkennbar sein. Im Moment setzt sich gelb für alles vor dem hauptschalter durch, ist aber nicht zwingend, nur die Kennzeichnung.
Es ist zulässig z.B. ein gelbes Kabel oder gelben Schlauch zu nehmen
Wenn es sich um eine Reduzierung handelt, muss diese , wie Du schon geschrieben hast "Gleichen Querschnitt" oder "kurzschluss sicher" (Kurzschlussfest ist die falsche Bezeichnung) verlegt sein.
Ein direktes Anschliessen ist ohne Zusatzmassnahmen nicht zulässig (Ausser die Masnahme eine Abstufung bei längen unter 2m)
Ich gehe wenn vor dem Hauptschalter vorgschrieben wird direkt neben der Einspeisung mit Kurzschlusssicherer Leitung auf einen Motorschutzschalter oder Sicherung mit maximal 6A. Auch diese Steckdose sitzt direkt daneben, und dann wird alles zusammen mit einer Plexiglasscheibe abgedeckt, mit einem Ausschnitt für Sicherung und Steckdose. Die Scheibe ist nur mit Werkzeug zu entfernen.
Sollte der Kunden z.B. auch die Lampe vor dem Hauptschalter haben wollen, sitzt diese Sicherung und die Klemmen insgesamt hinter der Abdeckung (früher hab ich KlöMö CI-Gehäuse dafür genommen), und eine gelbe Leitung geht zur Lampe.


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2008)

Zusatz:
Die Lampenleitungen bekommen dann auch die entsprechende Farbe, Gelb oder Orange! Ich seh das aber recht häufig inzwischen.


----------



## Ludewig (29 Dezember 2008)

Find'ich quasi normal so. Rittal verkauft meinich die Leitung direkt ausm Katalog


----------



## jabba (29 Dezember 2008)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Find'ich quasi normal so. Rittal verkauft meinich die Leitung direkt ausm Katalog


 
Das schon lange, mein Lampenlieferant (Günstiger und passt in jeden rittal-Schrank) liefert nur gelbe oder orangene Leitungen . Ich hab immer ein Problem eine graue zu kriegen, da ich prizipiell nix vor dem Hauptschalter anschliesse, es sei denn der Kunde besteht darauf.


----------

